# DS with ADHD - Can I Egg Share?



## nic1977 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi 

My DH and I had our first consultation at CARE Manchester last week to consider egg sharing.

DH had his SA, which was perfectly fine - aparently 3 times the level needed for treatment.  

I had my scan which confirmed what I already knew, that I had PCOS and hydrosalpinx of both tubes.  I will either need to have my tubes removed or be sterillised (how ironic is that?!) - I don't know how I feel about that, but I know it needs to be done if we are to have IVF.  I haved also been told that I have a dermoid cyst on one of my ovaries (forgot to ask which one), which is 2cm and aparently is small as they can grow up to 45cm!! and are very rarely cancerous, so don't need to be removed.  

As if the fact that I need a further laparoscopy wasn't enough - when we completed the forms for us to be considered we were completely honest and put down that DS had been recently diagnosed with ADHD and was on medication.  The consultant looked completely lost as to what to do about it.  I thought all the forms would be looked at prior to our appointment, but obviously not.  The consultant said he couldn't make a decision on whether we would be able to egg share as he didn't know about the genetic side of ADHD, but I do know that it isn't always genetic (no-one else in either family has ADHD).  He said he would have to speak to the Medical Director and would let us know when I rang for my AMH levels later this week.  

I am really worried now that we are not going to be able to egg share now and there is no way we are able to afford full-cost IVF.  If he says no then it will be the end of the road for us baby wise and I don't know how I will cope with that.  DH has said whatever will be will be - but I don't think like him.

Has anyone got any exeprience of this or know anything about ADHD and genetics?  

Sorry for rambling, but I can't sleep for thinking about it.  I am going to ring them tomorrrow and see if there is any news.  

Thanks for reading

Nic xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi Nic

Sorry I can't help you with this question. My dp has the same attitude about fate but that doesnt help when your yearning for another baby. How did you get on? Hope you got the go ahead     

olive22 xxx


----------



## nic1977 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Olive22

Thanks for replying.  

I didn't think anyone would be able to help, but it was worth a try.  

I have spoken to one of the Egg Share Nurses, who doesn't seem to think it is a problem and that she is sure that other people who had a child with ADHD with no other family history of it have shared before.  Obviously the recipient will be told, but hopefully as there are other factors such as the environment in which you live that affect whether or not you have ADHD it looks quite hopeful for us.  I am trying not to get my hopes up too high, but I always find it hard to be optomistic most of the time.  

On the other hand we were told that DH's SA couldn't have been better and that my AMH test showed that I have optimal fertility!!! just our luck, we are both so fertile, but my tubes are blocked!!! Maybe DH is right and we weren't meant to have any more children - but I hope that's not the case. I'd love the chance to be a mum again.  I know that sounds quite selfish when a lot of ladies on here don't have any children at all, but I can't help how I feel. 

Thanks again for replying.
Nic xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Nic - thats great thet the nurse said should be able to egg share, Im really pleased for you. Don't feel bad about how you feel, I know that yearning for a baby and think wanting another one is normal. Men have a different approach I think, follow your heart and I   it works out for you  

olive22 xx


----------



## nic1977 (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Olive22

Sending you loads of    and   for your treatment.

Love Nic xx


----------

